# Gravel for beginner plants?



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm looking to add live plants to my tanks but I'm pretty busy just keeping up with the fish so I'm trying to do it slow. I'm looking at starter or easy plants and will shoot for java moss (which I can't find locally) or an Anubias. From what I read both are easy going and get by with little light.

But what I'm reading on substrate disturbs me. I have .25" to .5" gravel in my tank and I'm starting to think that it's not good enough for the Anubias to live. Can I have some beginner plants in a tank that is already lined with gravel?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

You'll be fine with both Anubias and java moss -- both plants that really don't need substrate to grow on. You can attach both to rocks or wood and they'll get what they need from the water. Gravel will be just fine. How much light are you using?


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi and welcome to APC. Those plants you mentioned will do fine without gravel like said. You might also want to consider a japan moss ball or naja grass too.


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot to post my details. I was "pushed" into this hobby just a few weeks ago when my gal bought a 29g kit from a LFS. The run of the mill light fixture appears to be a 20w bulb. I think that would be fine for Anubias and java moss.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Your gal bought you a 29g??? wow.. you're a lucky man..


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

ranmasatome said:


> Your gal bought you a 29g??? wow.. you're a lucky man..


Heh, I guess. She's the "buy first and research later" type and I'm the opposite. The bad part is that I end up doing all the work  . I've already had to siphon out the sand we originally had after researching it wasn't the healthiest solution. That's probably why I'm really trying to try plants without having to replace the gravel with some other substrate.

Now I just need to find some plants locally.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Anubias and ferns should be ok with that low of a light level. Keep in mind that neither plant should have its rhizome buried. If you want to put them on gravel, just put the lower part of the roots under the gravel and leave the rhizome above. As mentioned, the easiest is to tie them to rocks/wood...

Most other plants will require more lighting than you have in order to survive.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Indeed. I want to take down my 20g and replace it with a larger(75-90) and my wife is giving me a hard time about it. lol.
Anyway, just like the others said, gravel isn't an issue with those plants. Another plant you may consider that attaches to rocks and wood is java fern(microsorium pteropus -- spelling?) as it grabs nutrients from the water column as well. Welcome to APC!
-Ryan



ranmasatome said:


> Your gal bought you a 29g??? wow.. you're a lucky man..


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'm kind of surprised that besides the Anubias, it's hard to find low light plants at my LFS. You would think the low light stuff would be popular since it has the highest chance of survival.

The light I'm using is what came with the 29g kit (another problem with buying without doing rsearch). I might start looking at replacing it with something more powerful.


----------

